# Is there a special name for this vacuum hose, and is it dealer-only?



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

So I recently got a CEL in my TT, and it was for p0411: Secondary Air Injection System Incorrect Flow. I figured it was one of the plastic hoses starting to crack, but I also started hearing the flapping noise that's so often indicative of a leaking vacuum hose after letting off the gas after boosting. Could this hose be the reason for that CEL? 

I'd love to buy it anywhere but at the dealer at this point, so if anyone knows of another source for this guy, let me know! 

It sits on top of the valve cover in this bird's nest (which, according to my Bentley, is supposed to be tucked under the metal bracket in front of the intake manifold, hmmm): 










Here's a better shot of the crack in the hose: 










This hose, right here: 










Sorry for the grainy photos. Samsung flip-phone FTW.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*crack*

so it is the T that is cracked 










you should find it in here......  


http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/sh...1737&ukey_driveLine=8046&ukey_trimLevel=19068


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you! Definitely number 9, though it would appear that covers several sections of hose... I just need the part of 9 that's next to 9B in that illustration. The lower-case lambda shaped piece.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You'll be better off making something.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

9B	Check valve 
(ATT) Audi TT Coupe/Roadster 
(MS4) 1.8L. 
(T6B) 1.8L.	$24.30 


I may have that/those pieces will pm you after I look today


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

9B is fine. I just need the 3-way rubber hose that goes among 9B, 5, and the longer section of hard tube also labeled 9 in the above illustration. 
The dealer just quoted me over $150 for that little hose. I couldn't believe my ears. I'll just buy a barbed T-fitting and a short length of hose so I can mock it up. I can't justify spending that much money on an inch-and-a-half long piece of rubber.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Why not just delete the N249 (that whole hose mess on top of the valve cover) and buy a $9 resistor from IE to avoid a code.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If it's not broken, why fix it? I agree it's a mess, but I'd rather get the car running 100% in stock form before I delete anything emissions-related. 
I still have to fix an ABS sensor, figure out which seat is making my airbag light stay on, and find out what the clicking is that I hear coming from the rear end when I make turns (thought it was my outer front CVs at first, but after rebuilding them and removing the rear seats, I heard the cliking better, and realized it was coming from the rear). 

I spent about $7.50 (USD) to get a plastic barbed y-connector, a foot of 9/32" vacuum line, and four new hose clamps. The clamps are the screw kind, but I don't care. I just got back from a test drive, and so far, no CEL, and no fluttering noise from any vacuum/boost leaks.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

N249 its not emissions related. I passed smog in ca with it connected and hanging off to the side. Essentially its a solenoid determining when your dv should open by the ecu. You can tee your combi solenoid to your n80 vacuum reservoir and your dv to your manifold. Keep the n249 plugged and hidden. No check engine lights, no mess. Better response. Problem cheaply solved, no emissions sacrificd


----------

